# Bio Fuel



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm sure this will have been covered before but i'm unable to find so here goes anyway.

Does anyone know if the Fiat 2.2. Multi valve engine used in the Autotrail Excel range is approved to use Bio Fuel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think not but FIAT would give you a definitive answer.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

sure the new x250`s cant .

the trouble with running biofuel is the filters need replacing sooner and the injectors requie regular flushing so it aint all gains and the engines run less bhp.

plenty of info on the "biofuel" links on google


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*biofuel*

as the price of fuel and the long term supply is in doubt, which in turn will effect all of us, i was interested to reed about a germen manufacturer who was doing something about it.
i am sure a lot of members on here would be interested in this concept, if only to reduce the cost of motorhoming to an affordable amount to allow them to continue or at least travel as they have in the past without paying the exstorsionate prices of fuel.
the firm is elsbett and i know there has been a lot of talk and people have tried alternative fuels and additives in fuels to no avail but reed the reports and judge for yourselves.
i am not selling or advertising or for that matter have anything to do with this company, i am a motorhomer hoping for a cheaper long term future for all us to enjoy and continue to enjoy for a long time to come.

biomotors.co.uk/ <<

Mod Note : Dragabeds post has been edited to direct the reader to the original information at the website that contains the information.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I have now received a response directly from Fiat, below.


Dear Philip,
here is the answer provided by Fiat Professional:

> Thank you for your mail.
> Due to a technical problem we were unable to provide an answer and kindly ask you to excuse us for this delay. 
> The Ducato runs with fuel according to standard EN590, hence the quantity of Bio-fuel must not exceed the 5%.

Thank you for using our services.
Best regards.
--------------------------------------------------------------
The fiatcamper.com website staff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I "think" you will find that most supermarket diesel is about 7-10% bio !!!

(But I could of course be wrong)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I "think" you will find that most supermarket diesel is about 7-10% bio !!!
> 
> (But I could of course be wrong)


I believe that you are right Mrplodd. Did Gordon Brown not make it a requirement that fuel went up last year from 5% to 10%?

In fact, when I think about it, we should only be paying tax on 90% of a litre, as the remainder is not derived from crude oil. If there is a different type of additive, surely a separate Act of Parliament would be needed to impose duty on it???

Grounds for a mass protest methinks. Especially as it is all the rage at the moment (no pun intended :lol: )


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I had the filler nozzle in the tank and about to pump when I saw "no bio-fuel" on the filler flap. The pump said 7% bio-fuel so I holstered up and left - this was at Morrisons


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Renault has developed the new master to run on bio fuel  , and talking of mass protest ,....

were having one on saturday at "Fawley" refinnery watch this space, aparentlt a lady is complaining about having to do a 20mls school run  .

The vehicle manufacturers could make a ultra efficent engine and Volkswagen do but it would be no good for a camper still I`d like to see a twin turbo 3.oltr v6 engine in a van.


----------



## speed080 (May 27, 2010)

*bio fuel*

good morning, I ran 4 sprinter 312 vans on a mix of 75%bio and 25% derv with no probs, each van would start as normal and run about 350 miles per day,during the winter months i made the mix 50/50.The engines ran smoother and less diesle knock due to the greater oil/fat content of the fuel,the torque and performance was i think marginly better.the thing with bio is that it is thicker than derv .Derv leaves a white waxy deposit in tanks and fuel lines etc,so the thicker bio picks this up and will glogg the fuel filter after a short while(400 miles or so).This will happen two to three times until all the wax has been cleared,aftr which the filter can be changed at normal service intervals,no probs with injectors and no modification to any part of engine or fuel system.I used to buy the bio 2000 ltrs at a time so my vans coud fill up each day,i still use one of these and it has just short of 600k on the clock and runs perfect.For you legal eagles we had to have a letter in each van,in case of a stop by vosa to say that the van was running on alternative fuel and all relavant duty had been paid and proof available at company office,again no problems.My mh is on a sprinter 312,2.9td 5cyl auto best regards to all Dave


----------



## andytheplumber (Oct 26, 2008)

*my vans*

we are on our third M/H- first was a new 2007 transit,it didnt like the"mix"second van was a triganotribute665 van conv-all ok on the mix and our current van is 2012 autotrail tracker 500miles on clock-again all ok on mix..
our mix is 50/50 diesel-kero or 50/50 new cookingoil/kero


----------

